# Euro Tail Turn Signals



## aussievc (May 22, 2020)

Just bought a 2020 Arteon. Anyone figure out yet about getting the amber rear turn signals to work? The strip is there but it seems I have to replace NA lights with Euro light,s so hardware and coding needed? Can this be done through OBDeleven? Anyone know of anyone that can do this in Vegas and also best place to buy the Euro tail lights? 
Thanks!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats! Welcome to our (Very Exclusive lol) club.

I'd suggest that you take a look at this thread:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9322317-VCDS-Mods-to-US-Arteon

We have a few OBD Wizards here, pretty sure it was already covered.
Cheers


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Greetings from SoCal!
Sadly, NAR taillights do not have the hardware for dynamic turn-signals.
Euro tail-lights will be needed along with coding.

VCDS thread would be helpful:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9322317-VCDS-Mods-to-US-Arteon/page2


----------



## aussievc (May 22, 2020)

Thanks, I had already read through that and hoping something has been worked out more recently.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone figure this out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*I'm part way there*






I have all color coded wires, pins, wire diagrams and an example of adaptations for dynamical coding. I just have to find the time to do it.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I have all color coded wires, pins, wire diagrams and an example of adaptations for dynamical coding. I just have to find the time to do it.


So your current setup has all the lights working correctly, the only thing missing is the "dynamic" element on the turn signals, right?

I'd like to swap out for euro tails myself as I really hate how they cheaped out on NAR tail lights - even the Jetta has separate orange signal lamps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

You are correct, dynamic turns require extra wires run from inside lights to outside lights then light functions coded in


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> dynamic turns require extra wires run to the 09 module


Why does VWoA always make it so hard for us to have nice things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I kind of like it, that way not everyone will have the same functionality unless hey added it. Makes your car more unique. But yeah it would be way easier if it was already an option for us. Lol


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Why does VWoA always make it so hard for us to have nice things.....


So, they should add additional cost to the USA versions even-though they can't add the function per USA regs?


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks to SD for the NA adpmap and more info.

I'm pretty close to a solution for dynamic tails on NA cars. Last piece of the puzzle: Looking for pics of the NA outer plugs. I need to see what wire color goes to which cavity. Anybody has some pictures available? I'm in Germany and don't have a NA Arteon here available.

Thanks


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ZERO815 said:


> Thanks to SD for the NA adpmap and more info.
> 
> I'm pretty close to a solution for dynamic tails on NA cars. Last piece of the puzzle: Looking for pics of the NA outer plugs. I need to see what wire color goes to which cavity. Anybody has some pictures available? I'm in Germany and don't have a NA Arteon here available.
> 
> Thanks





















Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ZERO815 said:


> Thanks to SD for the NA adpmap and more info.
> 
> I'm pretty close to a solution for dynamic tails on NA cars. Last piece of the puzzle: Looking for pics of the NA outer plugs. I need to see what wire color goes to which cavity. Anybody has some pictures available? I'm in Germany and don't have a NA Arteon here available.
> 
> Thanks


I'll be watching this thread now....


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks to you both. With SDs help I have ordered my German tail lights and hope to be able to get them working with amber and dynamic signals.. I appreciate all the help and support from you guys to pave the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I have all color coded wires, pins, wire diagrams and an example of adaptations for dynamical coding. I just have to find the time to do it.


What are the part numbers for the dynamic tails that you installed? Want to confirm before I order a set.


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

*NA Arteon to EU Rteon dynamic tails*

Again thanks to SD for all the documents, pics and coding tests.

In the attached link you'll find the necessary wiring and coding changes. Instructions were created to my best knowledge. https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmJd4ZO6GXRhiwZui2lAY7HkvNUJ As always all changes to your car under your own risk.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*EU Dynamic Tail Lights Part Numbers*



LSIII said:


> What are the part numbers for the dynamic tails that you installed? Want to confirm before I order a set.


https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-VW-Arteon-3H-LED-Ruckleuchten-Bremsleuchten-Set-3G8945207E-3G8945208E/193473038346?hash=item2d0be4480a:g:A7wAAOSwivlca~ei

Left Hand EU 10S: 3G8.945.207.E

Left Hand EU 09S: 3G8.945.207.N

Right Hand EU 10S: 3G8.945.208.E

Right Hand EU 09S: 3G8.945.208.N


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-VW-Arteon-3H-LED-Ruckleuchten-Bremsleuchten-Set-3G8945207E-3G8945208E/193473038346?hash=item2d0be4480a:g:A7wAAOSwivlca~ei
> 
> Left Hand EU 10S: 3G8.945.207.E
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! Now, how much does it cost to ship here (stateside)?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Arteon said:


> Thanks for the links! Now, how much does it cost to ship here (stateside)?


$461.76 including shipping


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

ok....who will have the first video of the dynamic turn signal?....


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

eteather said:


> ok....who will have the first video of the dynamic turn signal?....


Me when I get my car back!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> $461.76 including shipping


......each?!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Arteon said:


> ......each?!


For the whole set :wave:


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> For the whole set :wave:


Oh, okay. I was...concerned. Thanks!


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Me when I get my car back!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SpokaneGTI said:


> So your current setup has all the lights working correctly, the only thing missing is the "dynamic" element on the turn signals, right?
> 
> I'd like to swap out for euro tails myself as I really hate how they cheaped out on NAR tail lights - even the Jetta has separate orange signal lamps.
> 
> ...


The Jetta was designed with the US standards for amber turn signals in mind (size)

Plus the dynamic amber turn signal does not meet the US standards. See how Audi gets their dynamic (red) turn signals and meet US standards.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Well VW removed the amber signals from the 2020 Jetta’s. The orange part of the lense is now red and now the main brake light does double duty. 

So now the Atlas and Atlas CrossSport are the only NAR VW’s with amber signals.

Edit.....New 2020 Passat has amber signals too. We shall see if it continues.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Me when I get my car back!


Any update on this SD? I think we are all looking forward to it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Any update on this SD? I think we are all looking forward to it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know nothing yet, just need a good day to dive into it. I really need a garage, lol


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Workin on the wiring almost done










Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Workin on the wiring almost done


opcorn:


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy moly! Looks like a big job. Keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Holy moly! Looks like a big job. Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done!!! And it works!! Video coming soon


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome SD - can not wait sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Preview just to show it works! Also rear fog light works not shown.

















Fog light, light in digital dash and button on


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Preview just to show it works! Also rear fog light works not shown.
> 
> https://youtu.be/r7oNjrX5T_Q
> 
> ...


Paint me jelly. That’s absolutely awesome!


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SD, you are amazing! Jealous to the extreme.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, you are amazing! Jealous to the extreme.


All you need is the parts, the documentation from ZERO815, and a nice day or a garage. and you can be as cool as me!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Euro Dynamic Indicators/ Rear Fog Light*


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

That is just so good looking - great job. Was that the rear fog? What switch did you have to get for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> That is just so good looking - great job. Was that the rear fog? What switch did you have to get for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, at the end was the rear fog. This is what I got for it. Part # 3G0941633H
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-Passat-B8-VW-Headlight-Fog-Light-Control-Switch-Panel-3G0941633H-/233508109843

I transferred the all weather light button to it to make it look stock.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Got to admit them taillights do look sick, if only you were in PA I would have you do mine cuz if I did it I would screw something up lol


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


I dig the Knight Rider-esque theme. That looks so damn good. Putting it on the list of things to do!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ZERO815 said:


> Again thanks to SD for all the documents, pics and coding tests.
> 
> In the attached link you'll find the necessary wiring and coding changes. Instructions were created to my best knowledge. https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmJd4ZO6GXRhiwZui2lAY7HkvNUJ As always all changes to your car under your own risk.


Just bumping this up.

I recommend printing this out and using the same color 20 ga automotive wire https://4rcustomswire.com/products/20-gauge-txl-wire-6-solid-colors-each-10-foot-long and getting the pins https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000386645679.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2a624c4d4HPqu7 and crimp tool https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32842791600.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.693b6078McJIUx&algo_pvid=6998f37a-a159-4d04-8d89-c04809455b3b&algo_expid=6998f37a-a159-4d04-8d89-c04809455b3b-0&btsid=0bb0623016020341164363396e8e12&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_ when tackling this project.
















Crimping Tool Part Number SN-2549







CE-56 Cable Extraction tool for Micro Timer ll, lll contacts 1.6mm


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm in.....so somehow there is a control module in the front of the car an I've got to run the extra wire to the rear light assemblies? How did you run it?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

eteather said:


> I'm in.....so somehow there is a control module in the front of the car an I've got to run the extra wire to the rear light assemblies? How did you run it?


That's what I thought before, but all wiring is in the tailgate and boot area. No need to run any wires to the front module. It just has some coding changes.

Looks like he added step by step instructions to the word doc for wiring and coding.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That's what I thought before, but all wiring is in the tailgate and boot area. No need to run any wires to the front module. It just has some coding changes.
> 
> Looks like he added step by step instructions to the word doc for wiring and coding.
> 
> Woo hoo...thanks...... next step ordering the lights


----------



## Gallacar (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for the great detailed instructions, does this process only works for the dynamic lights? Or also to use the Amber turn signal only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Gallacar said:


> Thank you for the great detailed instructions, does this process only works for the dynamic lights? Or also to use the Amber turn signal only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you might just not turn these settings to active in the 09 module.










Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Great info here


----------



## bardak (Nov 19, 2020)

*Help with LED tail lights*

Hi ZERO815, as far as i have read online you er the GOD of retrofitting tail LEDs, i really appreciate your knowlagde and the way you help out everybody! I really hpe you can help me too. I have a Volkswagen Tiguan 2009 US version and i want to change my taillights but there is unfortunately very little and nice looking lights to chose from. I have found those from Germany but they dont want to take any responsibility (that i understand) if that they will work or not after modifications. Here is the info for the tail lights i really want, as i cant post links or pictures yet here is the name, if you google it they will popp up firs:


SW-celi LED taillights for VW Tiguan 5N 07-10 smoke Lightbar 


My questions are:

Can this befitted on my model? And if so how and what will i need?

I really appreciate your time and i really hope that you can help me!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Inner set came


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

glad they were packed well. That box looks trashed haha. Looking forward to seeing the full setup 👍🏼


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Inner set came
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Wanna see the startup on these things. Curious to see the whole set.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

No start up sequence yet and in taillight parking light turned off when I put the outer ones on. Some issues to work out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Those are some beautiful tails! Especially with your car being black, it just looks so well integrated. 

Which set of dynamic signals are you using in the mirror housings? 

I picked up a pair off AliExpress but their sweep is inconsistent and they throw a static fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Those are some beautiful tails! Especially with your car being black, it just looks so well integrated.
> 
> Which set of dynamic signals are you using in the mirror housings?
> 
> ...


I had the same issue. I had 2 sets from AliExpress with the same problem. The ones currently on there are from ebay

Dynamic LED Indicator Mirror Turn Light Signal For VW Arteon Hatchback 4-Door | eBay


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

New lights look awesome Shawn!!!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Not a big fan of cleared taillights but those look pretty good.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Comparison of 1st Gen and and Gen Euro Tails


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Comparison of 1st Gen and and Gen Euro Tails


I just bought me a new 21 Arteon SEL R-Line last week from Lees Summit VW and I believe my salesman was talking about you when he mentioned your dynamic taillights. Pretty cool! Anyways, I'm curious, will this mod posted by ZERO815 work for the NAR taillights? I'm confused by why you upgraded to the new clear tails from the original red factory ones if you already had the dynamic turn signals working.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> I just bought me a new 21 Arteon SEL R-Line last week from Lees Summit VW and I believe my salesman was talking about you when he mentioned your dynamic taillights. Pretty cool! Anyways, I'm curious, will this mod posted by ZERO815 work for the NAR taillights? I'm confused by why you upgraded to the new clear tails from the original red factory ones if you already had the dynamic turn signals working.


Yep, they were talking about me, lol. The ZERO815 mod will only work if you get the EU version of our lights. Ours doesn’t have the amber light at the bottom. I changed because I liked the new version and it was a pretty easy update to my 2019. But I do like both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, they were talking about me, lol. The ZERO815 mod will only work if you get the EU version of our lights. Ours doesn’t have the amber light at the bottom. I changed because I liked the new version and it was a pretty easy update to my 2019. But I do like both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting because they look identical. They look like they have the same strip of LEDs but I guess the actual LEDs are missing and just the LED housings are there? I also wonder if there is a difference in the 21 model since it's facelifted? It might challenging to order those as the ebay listing states they won't ship to the USA.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> That's interesting because they look identical. They look like they have the same strip of LEDs but I guess the actual LEDs are missing and just the LED housings are there? I also wonder if there is a difference in the 21 model since it's facelifted? It might challenging to order those as the ebay listing states they won't ship to the USA.


The EU and NAR are exactly the same housing the lights and the extra pin in the connector are just missing. Unless they changed that for 2021. I ordered mine from eBay it just took a while


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes! Another VW person from KC area. I’m in independence. If you ever hear them talking about a sick Mk2 Tiguan RLine it’s probably mine. They love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

IQ Light Test 1 success 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

so many gustas


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> IQ Light Test 1 success
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that’s sexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> IQ Light Test 1 success
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that tail light is like a disco


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Provided by ZERO815


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Provided by ZERO815



Damn. You got it working? Did it require any more wires to be run? I'm really thinking of doing these now.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Damn. You got it working? Did it require any more wires to be run? I'm really thinking of doing these now.


Yep works now! I had to runs extra wires to the tail gate and to the other tail light to link the IQ sequence signal to all 4 housings and one wire to link the outer taillights to keep my rear fog.


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for great info.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep works now! I had to runs extra wires to the tail gate and to the other tail light to link the IQ sequence signal to all 4 housings and one wire to link the outer taillights to keep my rear fog.


Did you have to run extras from the front? Or just extra wires between the tail lights?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Did you have to run extras from the front? Or just extra wires between the tail lights?


Just between the taillights, some wires are doing double duty like the reverse light and the brake light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Comparison of 1st Gen and and Gen Euro Tails


Hey SD 
those 2021 taillights look fantastic!!
Can you share the ebay link that you got them from?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ammar307 said:


> Hey SD
> those 2021 taillights look fantastic!!
> Can you share the ebay link that you got them from?


Original VW arteon 3H R R-Line LED IQ. Light Rear Lamp Tail Light Set Re-Li | eBay 
looks like they sold out


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

Original VW arteon 3H R R-Line Variant LED IQ. Light Rear Lamp Tail Light Set | eBay - looks like the price went up. Does anyone know if this is plug-and-play for a 2021 SEL-P? I would love to have the dynamic setup with plugging in and some coding - just not running all the wiring.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

VitaminVan said:


> Original VW arteon 3H R R-Line Variant LED IQ. Light Rear Lamp Tail Light Set | eBay - looks like the price went up. Does anyone know if this is plug-and-play for a 2021 SEL-P? I would love to have the dynamic setup with plugging in and some coding - just not running all the wiring.


Be careful, this is the shooting brake variant not the GT (the regular sedan). I just saw this listing a few minutes ago and contacted the seller who confirms that this doesn't fit the regular sedan.


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

ammar307 said:


> Be careful, this is the shooting brake variant not the GT (the regular sedan). I just saw this listing a few minutes ago and contacted the seller who confirms that this doesn't fit the regular sedan.


That's funny I just saw the note about 'shooting brake' and was going to send the seller a message. E-ACCA has the pieces for 600 euros all together, maybe I'll ask my relatives in Europe to purchase and ship it to me. Now to figure out if it's plug-and-play?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not plug and play, thread explains what needs to be done and sdvolksgti has knowledge to make them work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not plug and play, thread explains what needs to be done and sdvolksgti has knowledge to make them work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, I wondered if a 2021 was any different - but I'll just enjoy the pics and YouTube vids.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

VitaminVan said:


> Right, I wondered if a 2021 was any different - but I'll just enjoy the pics and YouTube vids.


Unknown 100%, but given the 2021 NAR models use the same NAR specific inner and outer tails as the 2019’s and 2020’s, it’s most likely not plug and play and will require running wires.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

LSIII said:


> Unknown 100%, but given the 2021 NAR models use the same NAR specific inner and outer tails as the 2019’s and 2020’s, it’s most likely not plug and play and will require rubbing wires.


I'll be finding out real soon. I got a set of euro tails on the way and plan on doing what Shawn did.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not plug and play, thread explains what needs to be done and sdvolksgti has knowledge to make them work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] You forgot to tag him sweetie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Copbait said:


> I'll be finding out real soon. I got a set of euro tails on the way and plan on doing what Shawn did.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Wait, did you order a 2021 set? I couldn't find any on ebay, and the seller Shawn bought his from told me they're sold out for now. 
Please share the link.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ammar307 said:


> Wait, did you order a 2021 set? I couldn't find any on ebay, and the seller Shawn bought his from told me they're sold out for now.
> Please share the link.


No I ordered a pre facelift set. I just prefer the look of the original style plus the new ones are crazy expensive. I don't believe the wiring will be any different on the 21's but I'll know for sure in a few weeks.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Unknown 100%, but given the 2021 NAR models use the same NAR specific inner and outer tails as the 2019’s and 2020’s, it’s most likely not plug and play and will require rubbing wires.


I looked at the wire diagrams for all years for NAR Arteon the wires are the same. Not sure about the Adaptations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcymint (May 20, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I looked at the wire diagrams for all years for NAR Arteon the wires are the same. Not sure about the Adaptations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great work of IQ light. Wanna to do this just like you.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Provided by ZERO815


Hey again SD.

So the facelift taillights are back in stock and I just ordered a set. I'm a bit nervous as I've never done any wiring or pretty much any hardware mods to my vehicle before but been watching youtube videos and I think I got this. 

But here are some questions for you if you don't mind:

Besides the tools you linked (crimping tool, terminal removal tools, 20 AWG wires, pins) is there anything else I'd be needing? for example, prying tools to easily remove taillights, access harness compartment...etc I wish you could show some pics of how to remove and install the taillights.
What did you use to distribute the wire 16 into all 4 MX parts in step 4 of ZERO815's guide?
I assume ZERO815's guide applies to both 2021 and pre-facelift lights, is that correct?
Last but not least, do you have to activate dynamic turns first and then do the IQ start sequence as in the diagram shown above? They seem to have different final layouts. For example: in the dynamic turn signal guide, it shows light16 being distributed to all pin 1. But in this diagram, it's on pin 2.


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello,

If you are not used to wiring,I recommend you to make a harness to swap the tail lamps.
If the new taillamps doesn't work fine, you can replace to the old ones easily with using harnesses.


















Good luck!


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw the information that you can buy the harnesses for NAR Arteon from ZERO815.
I think it is much easier to swap the taillamps, if you use it.
Check the info on Facebook group.


----------



## BadWolf001 (May 21, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No start up sequence yet and in taillight parking light turned off when I put the outer ones on. Some issues to work out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post the part numbers for the face lifted tail lights?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

BadWolf001 said:


> Can you post the part numbers for the face lifted tail lights?


3G8 945 207 L _ LED tail Light left outer
3G8 945 208 L _ LED tail Light right outer
3G8 945 307 S _ LED tail Light left inner
3G8 945 208 S _ LED tail Light right inner


----------



## BadWolf001 (May 21, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> 3G8 945 207 L _ LED tail Light left outer
> 3G8 945 208 L _ LED tail Light right outer
> 3G8 945 307 S _ LED tail Light left inner
> 3G8 945 208 S _ LED tail Light right inner


Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

TAKAO said:


> I saw the information that you can buy the harnesses for NAR Arteon from ZERO815.
> I think it is much easier to swap the taillamps, if you use it.
> Check the info on Facebook group.


I'm sorry for all the confusion on my end, so the harnesses that Takao refers to, will that help to avoid all the wiring changes? I'm skilled, but not skilled enough to do the advanced work.


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

VitaminVan said:


> I'm sorry for all the confusion on my end, so the harnesses that Takao refers to, will that help to avoid all the wiring changes? I'm skilled, but not skilled enough to do the advanced work.


Yes, the harnesses will help you.
But you have to pass the wiring from outer-taillamp to inner-taillamp. 
I am not sure how many wiring you have to pass, because there are some differences between NAR and Japanese-model(RHD).


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

TAKAO said:


> Yes, the harnesses will help you.
> But you have to pass the wiring from outer-taillamp to inner-taillamp.
> I am not sure how many wiring you have to pass, because there are some differences between NAR and Japanese-model(RHD).


Where do you buy the harness from? can you share the link?
On a different note: I found these on Amazon to connect/distribute wires. Anybody has any experience with them?


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't buy the harnesses. I bought the couplers and terminals from my dealer and aliexpress and made the harnesses for my car according to ZERO815's advices.

You can buy the completed harnesses from ZERO815.
The price is 125€ + shipping.
And he will help you with coding.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Just bumping this up.
> 
> I recommend printing this out and using the same color 20 ga automotive wire https://4rcustomswire.com/products/20-gauge-txl-wire-6-solid-colors-each-10-foot-long and getting the pins 4.27US $ 5% OFF|terminal male female for repair wire N 907 647 01 000 979 009 E ECU terminal|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress and crimp tool 25.99US $ 25% OFF|IWISS SN 2549 Crimping Tools for XH2.54/Dupont 2.54/2.8/3.0/3.96/4.8/KF2510/JST Terminal Connector Crimper Plier|tool crimp|crimper toolratchet crimping - AliExpress when tackling this project.
> 
> ...


I'm having difficulty unpinning the wires. Is there a trick to them? watched a dozen of videos that made it seem pretty straight forward but nope.  So is the only way to unpin the terminal is by using the dedicated CE56 tool? I was trying with a generic pin extractor that did fit the holes well but I had to use 2 separate picks to fit in the upper and lower holes of the connector. So what's the trick? 

Also quick question on the guide posted by Zero: MX4 is outer right? and MX3 is outer left. Is that correct? Just making sure. 

Please help


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ammar307 said:


> I'm having difficulty unpinning the wires. Is there a trick to them? watched a dozen of videos that made it seem pretty straight forward but nope.  So is the only way to unpin the terminal is by using the dedicated CE56 tool? I was trying with a generic pin extractor that did fit the holes well but I had to use 2 separate picks to fit in the upper and lower holes of the connector. So what's the trick?
> 
> Also quick question on the guide posted by Zero: MX4 is outer right? and MX3 is outer left. Is that correct? Just making sure.
> 
> Please help


I’ve only used the tool. Insert tool and tug on wire. Also make sure cable lock in un snapped.

Yes MX4 is outer right and MX3 is outer left
Diagram show the light order as if you were looking at the back of the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also make sure cable lock in un snapped.


You're refering to this part 👇 right?








Thank you so much for your swift response. I appreciate it.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ammar307 said:


> You're refering to this part  right?
> View attachment 93186
> 
> Thank you so much for your swift response. I appreciate it.


Yeah you need to pop it up then you can insert the tool in all the way from the front to release the wire. Also make sure that it’s popped up when re-inserting the wires, or else it won’t fully lock in.


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

In my case, the opening ceremony came up with CH/LH function.

I changed the code to link to interior-light.
So even during the day time,when I unlock the car, the opening ceremony start lighting now.
I like it.

Thanks to ZERO815 again.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TAKAO said:


> View attachment 93225
> 
> 
> In my case, the opening ceremony came up with CH/LH function.
> ...


He just told me about that, lol


----------



## kdxjks (May 21, 2021)

hello 
my car is 2018 euro arteon.
I used the wiring diagram in the forum to do the wiring.


I've been coding since the wiring.
The brake lights on the mx3 and mx4 only flash for a moment.
no start ceremony.
help me please~


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Got my wiring kit from Zero this week and was able to order a set of the new style tail lights from the EU today.

Not worried about installing the lights, that part is easy. But, any tips for running the cables without ripping the trunk appart? I feel like every time I take off a trim piece in a VW, I'm either breaking a clip of some piece of plastic somewhere.


----------



## Tuckk (May 27, 2021)

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
Volkswagen Repair Manuals - Google Drive


----------



## kdxjks (May 21, 2021)

[QUOTE = "M Diddy, 게시 : 115106907, 회원 : 70762"]
이번 주에 Zero에서 배선 키트를 받았으며 오늘 EU에서 새로운 스타일의 테일 라이트 세트를 주문할 수있었습니다.

조명 설치에 대한 걱정없이 그 부분은 간단합니다. 그러나 트렁크 아파트를 찢지 않고 케이블을 작동하는 데 필요한 팁이 있습니까? 폭스 바겐에서 트림 조각을 벗을 때마다 어딘가에 플라스틱 조각 클립이 깨지는 것 같습니다.
[/인용문]


M Diddy said:


> Got my wiring kit from Zero this week and was able to order a set of the new style tail lights from the EU today.
> 
> Not worried about installing the lights, that part is easy. But, any tips for running the cables without ripping the trunk appart? I feel like every time I take off a trim piece in a VW, I'm either breaking a clip of some piece of plastic somewhere.


Where can I buy a zero cable?
Can you tell me the link or address?

The trunk trim was easily removed 
We're not scared, we're going in order.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Got mine installed and working!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Can you tell the difference? On the left is the 'Murican tail light while the one on the right is the European one.










Outer European light with beige connector and 6 pins:









Outer American tail light with only 4 pins:









American inner tail light on the left, European on the right:









American inner tail light with black connector and 4 pins:









European inner tail light with blue connector and 5 pins:









To those worried about breaking tabs, etc when removing trim pieces.....don't be. It pops off pretty easily. There are 3 T25 screws that need to be removed first before removing this panel. 2 are for the handle and the other is just to the left of where the latch is. The tabs just pop out using a good trim removal tool.









And here is what it looks like with the back panel removed:









Ran the wiring from the outer tail lights to the inner tail lights through the rubber boots on each side where the existing factory wires are run. You'll have to use a snake, fish tape, or whatever you call it to get it through the boots.









Ran the wiring along the same path on the hatch that the factory wires are run.


----------



## lcymint (May 20, 2021)

Many Thx to Shown, ZERO815 & TAKAO.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

lcymint said:


> Many Thx to Shown, ZERO815 & TAKAO.
> 
> View attachment 97829
> View attachment 97830
> ...


That is the exact car I would buy if VW ever sent it over the pond. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> Can you tell the difference? On the left is the 'Murican tail light while the one on the right is the European one.
> 
> View attachment 97578
> 
> ...


Thanks for detailed photos. How did you run the cables from the outer lights to the inner? Did you remove the trim from the boot? Also, did you have to drop your headliner at all?

Going to be installing mine next week.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks for detailed photos. How did you run the cables from the outer lights to the inner? Did you remove the trim from the boot? Also, did you have to drop your headliner at all?
> 
> Going to be installing mine next week.


That's why I posted the pictures so people could see how I did it. Basically there's just 2 big trim pieces to remove and both are on the hatch. The back part of the hatch has that big piece in the picture with 3 torx screws and clips all around the perimeter. The other piece is big too but is horse shoe shaped. It has just clips holding it in. The hardest part was fishing the wires through the rubber boots on both sides. The boots connect the hatch to the body and acts as a weather tight seal. I used a fish tape to pull the wiring through it. I might try to redo the pics and draw on them so everyone can see how I routed the wiring.

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

And no I didn't drop the headliner. The wires barely touch the headliner when routing through the rubber boots

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> That's why I posted the pictures so people could see how I did it. Basically there's just 2 big trim pieces to remove and both are on the hatch. The back part of the hatch has that big piece in the picture with 3 torx screws and clips all around the perimeter. The other piece is big too but is horse shoe shaped. It has just clips holding it in. The hardest part was fishing the wires through the rubber boots on both sides. The boots connect the hatch to the body and acts as a weather tight seal. I used a fish tape to pull the wiring through it. I might try to redo the pics and draw on them so everyone can see how I routed the wiring.
> 
> Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


That'd be awesome. I thought the entire trunk area had to be taken apart. If it's just the hatch area, that's not near as bad. I have a fish tape as well. Just not sure how exactly you fished them from the outside to the inside though


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

Copbait's tutorial is very helpful, I think.^^ 　　　　I think to remove the rubber boots is difficult for some people. Here is the photo of the rubber boots. Please be careful not to break it!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok here's my attempt to clarify what's involved with running the wires to connect the outer and inner tail lights. Hopefully this helps anyone attempting this project including you M Diddy. I just illustrate the passenger side here but the driver side is essentially the same.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































































This is the bottom panel on the hatch already removed to illustrate the locations of the clips and screws:


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Apparently I can only add 10 pics at a time. Here's the one showing the clips on the back side of the upper panel.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Cop, you ROCK man. Makes it perfectly clear. I'll be installing my IQ lights this week. Picking up my 21 tomorrow from the dealer. Thanks so much!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

If anyone is interested I have this set of pre-made wiring harnesses for the dynamic turn signals available for purchase. I got tired of waiting for it to arrive so I sourced some wires and pins and just did it that way. Now that this finally arrived I don't need it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@Copbait One last question. How do you remove the rubber boots to run the wires through them? Do they twist off? Or do you need to pry them off?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> @Copbait One last question. How do you remove the rubber boots to run the wires through them? Do they twist off? Or do you need to pry them off?


Look at post #121 squeeze label item 1 tabs together and pull up


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah that's better advice than what I did. I used a plastic trim panel tool on that. Same tool you'll have to use to pry up the bigger plastic sections on the hatch tho. If you don't have one I'd recommend getting one or a set for general use.









Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Finally did mine and I'm in love 

Huge shoutout to ZERO815 for linking me to the appropriate pins and answering all my questions in great detail,
and shoutout to sdvolksGTi as well for being the first to test it and to answer my questions as well. 

Maan, for a beginner like me with no experience at all, it definitely wasn't easy.




From my limited experience, those are some necessary/helpful tools:
-trim removing tools. Like these.

20 AWG wires, get at least 20 ft, 6-7 different colors.
Pay extra attention to the appropriate size pins. ZERO815 linked me to these ones . These are def. the right size. I've used N 907 647 01 000 979 009 E ECU in my first failed attempt by mistake. Those were smaller and didn't fit in the connectors properely.
To remove the plastic coding lines in the connectors, I've used a toe nail cutter. Something like this
You'll need a pin extractor tool. You could either use the more expensive propriatary ones (CE-56), or any other universal ones like these. But you'll need to use 2 pieces simultaneously for the upper and lower holes to be able to pull the pin.
SN 2549 crimping tool. I've bought a SN 28B by mistake in my first attempt. It made too tight a crimp that pins would slightly bend. So I'd stick with SN 2549.
wire cutter/stripper, harness tape, pliers, screwdrivers, spanners (for inner tail light nuts), and a wire hanger to help thread wires.
I've used this product to splice/distribute wires, and it worked great and was very easy to use.

Make sure you get everything *before *you dive into this project. The last thing you want is to start stripping or changing pin locations only to realize you're running out wires for example ...etc (happened to me 😖). Take pictures of the original pin locations inside the connectors before making any changes just in case you need to revert back, and also to orient yourself. Watch youtube videos and practice how to properly extract/crimp pins before you attempt the real deal. It's worth it. 

I know these tips may sound basic to some, but I hope they are helpful to other noobs like me who might be struggling a bit with the project.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Sadly, I have to wait to install mine. My set showed up from NL this past Monday and on the right outter light, the piece that holds the light car was broken in shipping. The box was in great shape, but, I looks like the seller didn't package them correctly. The seller doesn't have a replacement so it looks like I need to purchase another from somewhere else.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Sadly, I have to wait to install mine. My set showed up from NL this past Monday and on the right outter light, the piece that holds the light car was broken in shipping. The box was in great shape, but, I looks like the seller didn't package them correctly. The seller doesn't have a replacement so it looks like I need to purchase another from somewhere else.


That sucks! I think those are not exactly easy to find either.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> That sucks! I think those are not exactly easy to find either.


@Copbait One more quick question for you dude. Is this weather stripping clued down? I tired pulling up on it and it's really on there. Worry that if I pull it off I wont be able to get it back on.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> @Copbait One more quick question for you dude. Is this weather stripping clued down? I tired pulling up on it and it's really on there. Worry that if I pull it off I wont be able to get it back on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103889


Yes it is glued down. You can kind of see it in the pic with the white goo on the edge but it snaps right back into place. You might have to tug on it pretty good to get it up......(dang did I just say that?)


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I got my IQ lights installed today and wired up. Was able to fix the piece for the right tail with a screw dowel and some epoxy. A couple of issues though.

1. To make the "light ceremony" work all the time, Zero said to change Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion A 16. to "Innenlicht " I don't have that option there on my 21. I looked over and over and it for sure it not on the list under Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion A 16.

2. I have a message in my dash to check the Rear Right tail light. I've checked, and, it looks like everything is working fine. I have dynamic tails, they light up properly, and the brake lights work. I checked 09 for codes and there are none there, but, this message pops up every time I start the car. Any idea what could be going on here?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, scratch #2. I guess I just needed to cycle the car a few times. The warning light has gone away and the lights seem to be working perfectly. 

I'm still working with Zero on getting the ceremony to work all the time. The changes that need to be made for that, I don't have the option to change to Innerlecht on any of them on my 21.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> I got my IQ lights installed today and wired up. Was able to fix the piece for the right tail with a screw dowel and some epoxy. A couple of issues though.
> 
> 1. To make the "light ceremony" work all the time, Zero said to change Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion A 16. to "Innenlicht " I don't have that option there on my 21. I looked over and over and it for sure it not on the list under Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9-Lichtfunktion A 16.


I have a 21 and I have the option on mine. I'm using the OBD11 app tho. I can screen shot it later for ya if needed.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Got it working. It's in English in the 21. Instead of innerlecht is just interior lighting. Lights are baller! 😁

Now I gotta work on cleaning up that glue from the damn weather strip. This **** got everywhere. lol


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the part numbers for the facelift tail lights?


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

For those interested in doing these in the next 6months or so.. I have a lead on NEW aftermarket lights from the same company that produces these lights for Volkswagen. They won’t be released to aftermarket for a few months, but once they are I will be buying a set. 

So if you are like me and want new and hate having to scour around looking for the correct part numbers I will post up here when they are ready. I can plan on doing a group buy if it interests enough people. I assume both facelift and non will be available.


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

I wrapped the taillights with Luxe-light-smoke film.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Do the German tails work without any changes If you don’t want dynamic?


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Do the German tails work without any changes If you don’t want dynamic?


No I don't think so. 
I tried to "plug n play" but the NAR wires will feed into the wrong light compartments of tails connectors. For example, the amber turn signals in german tails would light up with braking if you don't rewire the pins.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Somebody on here put just the outer euro tails on and did a very minor coding change to get just the outer amber strips to blink solid. No wiring needed. I can't remember who it was. I think I saw it in the "what did you do to your Arteon today" thread.


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Copbait said:


> Somebody on here put just the outer euro tails on and did a very minor coding change to get just the outer amber strips to blink solid. No wiring needed. I can't remember who it was. I think I saw it in the "what did you do to your Arteon today" thread.


Interesting. Was it on the facelift tails or the 2019 ones? 

On a different note, 
Did anyone ever attempt to change headlight turns to dynamic? 
I wonder if it's even possible on a VW. I think I've seen it on some Audis.
It would be cool to have a matching headlight and taillight dynamic turns.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ammar307 said:


> Interesting. Was it on the facelift tails or the 2019 ones?
> 
> On a different note,
> Did anyone ever attempt to change headlight turns to dynamic?
> ...


That guy did his with the older style. I did the older dynamic tails too. I just prefer the look over the new ones.

As for the dynamic headlights yes a few of us have done it. In fact I just got mine working tonight. There is a thread on it that I just commented on earlier today.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> That guy did his with the older style. I did the older dynamic tails too. I just prefer the look over the new ones.
> 
> As for the dynamic headlights yes a few of us have done it. In fact I just got mine working tonight. There is a thread on it that I just commented on earlier today.


Is this under its own tread? "As for the dynamic headlights yes a few of us have done it. In fact I just got mine working tonight. There is a thread on it that I just commented on earlier today."


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Copbait said:


> Somebody on here put just the outer euro tails on and did a very minor coding change to get just the outer amber strips to blink solid. No wiring needed. I can't remember who it was. I think I saw it in the "what did you do to your Arteon today" thread.


It was me.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

LSIII said:


> It was me.


I thought it was you but I didn't want to put my foot in my mouth.



sdvolksGTi said:


> Is this under its own tread?


This one here. I haven't tested it in darkness yet but no error messages so I think it's working.








Activating "Dynamic Light Assist" US


Yes they do the dance. They dance better than me  There could be differences but I'd bet there isn't because all of the other lighting mods I've done have not been any different (ie. dynamic turn signals, SSPL, DRL only on with auto, etc.) Sent from my Google machine using the tappy...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## ammar307 (Jan 5, 2020)

Copbait said:


> I thought it was you but I didn't want to put my foot in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might have misunderstood what I meant. I've had DLA activated for a long while now. 
What I was referring to was the turn signals of the headlights. Their stock behavior in like 99% of vehicles is simple blinking on/off. I was wondering if there is a way to get them to do the dynamic "progressive" behavior similar to taillights turn signals being discussed on this thread. 

I saw SD did the side mirror turn signals too. So I was wondering if headlight turn signals can be done as well.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ammar307 said:


> I think you might have misunderstood what I meant. I've had DLA activated for a long while now.
> What I was referring to was the turn signals of the headlights. Their stock behavior in like 99% of vehicles is simple blinking on/off. I was wondering if there is a way to get them to do the dynamic "progressive" behavior similar to taillights turn signals being discussed on this thread.
> 
> I saw SD did the side mirror turn signals too. So I was wondering if headlight turn signals can be done as well.


I gotcha. No I hadn't heard of anyone doing that probably because it's not possible.

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ammar307 said:


> I think you might have misunderstood what I meant. I've had DLA activated for a long while now.
> What I was referring to was the turn signals of the headlights. Their stock behavior in like 99% of vehicles is simple blinking on/off. I was wondering if there is a way to get them to do the dynamic "progressive" behavior similar to taillights turn signals being discussed on this thread.
> 
> I saw SD did the side mirror turn signals too. So I was wondering if headlight turn signals can be done as well.


I haven’t heard of an OEM or aftermarket option for dynamic front turn signals.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> I thought it was you but I didn't want to put my foot in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought you meant the turn signal in the headlight to be dynamic. I did the DLA awhile back and loaned out the VCP for the others who wanted it on the 2019s


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello everyone,

i’m new to the community and i would like to contact @ZERO815 for those harnasses. But i couldn’t find a way to message him through his profile. I just ordered the new tail lights of the Arteon 2020+ and need those harnasses now. How can i order them? If someone can help me out, i would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## TAKAO (Feb 24, 2012)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i’m new to the community and i would like to contact @ZERO815 for those harnasses. But i couldn’t find a way to message him through his profile. I just ordered the new tail lights of the Arteon 2020+ and need those harnasses now. How can i order them? If someone can help me out, i would appreciate it a lot!


I hope it will go well.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i’m new to the community and i would like to contact @ZERO815 for those harnasses. But i couldn’t find a way to message him through his profile. I just ordered the new tail lights of the Arteon 2020+ and need those harnasses now. How can i order them? If someone can help me out, i would appreciate it a lot!


Just click on his @ name. An option to message him comes up when you do.


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

All went good, somehow my account was tripping but we figured how we could be in touch and everything is done now 😊


----------



## Rankinroudy (Dec 10, 2021)

VitaminVan said:


> Original VW arteon 3H R R-Line Variant LED IQ. Light Rear Lamp Tail Light Set | eBay - looks like the price went up. Does anyone know if this is plug-and-play for a 2021 SEL-P? I would love to have the dynamic setup with plugging in and some coding - just not running all the wiring.





lcymint said:


> Great work of IQ light. Wanna to do this just like you.
> View attachment 91343


Hi. I'm new on this thread. i have a 2021 arteon sel r line and want to swap rear tail lights from 2021 arteon sel premium r line. Is this a plug and play issue or do I need harness adaptors? Please advise me. thank you


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Rankinroudy said:


> Hi. I'm new on this thread. i have a 2021 arteon sel r line and want to swap rear tail lights from 2021 arteon sel premium r line. Is this a plug and play issue or do I need harness adaptors? Please advise me. thank you



The taillights on all North American Arteons from 2019-2021 are the same on all trim levels. So an SEL Premium has the same ones on your SEL. 

None of the options to switch to one of the three types of European spec taillights are 100% plug and play as the at least require coding.


----------



## Rankinroudy (Dec 10, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> $461.76 including shipping


where can I order these?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Rankinroudy said:


> where can I order these?











Original VW Arteon 3H Sedan R-Line R LED IQ.Light Rückleuchten Set rechts links | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original VW Arteon 3H Sedan R-Line R LED IQ.Light Rückleuchten Set rechts links in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Milzinass (11 mo ago)

How can i get in touch with @ZERO815, because i cannot make a message here on vwvortex. Waiting for replies!


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm trying to get in touch with @ZERO815 as well to get the harness to install the euro tail lights on my 21 sel-p. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

You all should be able to send messages. I’m not VIP or pay and I can still send them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

Anyone know the part number for the rubber boots on the tailgate? I broke on of the clips on the right one


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

clen23 said:


> Anyone know the part number for the rubber boots on the tailgate? I broke on of the clips on the right one


This?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn, I bet he's talking about the accordian gromets. I broke mine too. Lucily, on my Arteon, it still stays fairly secure.

If that's what he's talking about, it's a royal PITA to redo.


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

That's exactly what I'm talking about lol. I broke the right side upper clip that attaches to the lift gate. Just worried about wind possibly pushing water in when driving. Otherwise it's fairly secure


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

clen23 said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about lol. I broke the right side upper clip that attaches to the lift gate. Just worried about wind possibly pushing water in when driving. Otherwise it's fairly secure


Yeah, I broke my left one that attaches to the lift gate. I wouldn't worry about replacing it. I plan on using some silicone sealant to hold mine down. DAP has a video on replaceing these on a GTI. It looks to be WAY more trouble than it's worth. 

It's not like it's exactly waterproof when it's whole anyway. There's no actual seal or anything. As long as it's holding down, you should be good.


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm having an issue with the right outer tail light. The 2 innermost blocks stay illuminated after tail lights time out then the 2 blocks time out. Anyone know the solution to the issue? Also does all the coding that is not highlighted in green still need to match?


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello guys, thanks to all who have contributed to this thread! Currently I am trying to confirm I have the right part numbers for the tail lights. I found a seller on E-bay Germany who is selling the complete set. Can anyone confirm if these part numbers will work? 3G8945208J 3G8945308N 3G8945207J 3G8945307N.


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

I am also trying get a hold of @ZERO815 so i can buy a harness from him. Reading the VW Vortex rules I need to have 10 posts in order to PM him. Hopefully he will see I mentioned him.


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Ok I bought the tail lights after I confirmed with the seller they are the EU model. Now it says I have to wait until July 11!


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

I guess I will have to make the harness my self. Thanks to @sdvolksGTi !


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Anybody know where I can get the connectors I need? (Sorry for the multiple posts trying to get to #10)


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

dpbookie said:


> Anybody know where I can get the connectors I need? (Sorry for the multiple posts trying to get to #10)


You can use the original connectors on the car , you just have to clip out a piece in the car connector for it to fit in the euro taillights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you sdvolksGTi, I am going to go back into this thread and figure it all out.


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

OK I have ordered everything. The tail light, the headlight switch with rear fogs, and the harness (Thank you Zero815)! Now I just have to wait for shipment from Germany...


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

Copbait said:


> If anyone is interested I have this set of pre-made wiring harnesses for the dynamic turn signals available for purchase. I got tired of waiting for it to arrive so I sourced some wires and pins and just did it that way. Now that this finally arrived I don't need it.
> 
> View attachment 100839


Hello I know it's probably way to late, but was curious if you still have the arteon harnesses available


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

Copbait said:


> If anyone is interested I have this set of pre-made wiring harnesses for the dynamic turn signals available for purchase. I got tired of waiting for it to arrive so I sourced some wires and pins and just did it that way. Now that this finally arrived I don't need it.
> 
> View attachment 100839





sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, at the end was the rear fog. This is what I got for it. Part # 3G0941633H
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen...Control-Switch-Panel-3G0941633H-/233508109843
> 
> I transferred the all weather light button to it to make it look stock.


Can you do the dynamic tails lamps with out running/ coding for rear fog?


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> All went good, somehow my account was tripping but we figured how we could be in touch and everything is done now 😊


What did you have to do in order to contact @ZERO815? Do you know if he is still making harnesses for the arteon?


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Provided by ZERO815


Hey @sdvolksGTi I have a 22 Arteon and would love to do this my ride. Do you know if @ZERO815 is still making the harnesses for arteon? Was also curious what connector pins 1 and 2 connect to.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Cimpala774 said:


> Hello I know it's probably way to late, but was curious if you still have the arteon harnesses available





Cimpala774 said:


> Can you do the dynamic tails lamps with out running/ coding for rear fog?


Yes and yes. PM me if you would like to purchase them. I didn't code the rear fog light on mine when I did the dynamic turn signals. I understand the safety benefit of a rear fog light but while driving in Europe especially in heavy traffic I always thought it looked weird when everyone had their rear fog light on. It sometimes made it hard to tell if they were applying their brakes or not.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cimpala774 said:


> Hey @sdvolksGTi I have a 22 Arteon and would love to do this my ride. Do you know if @ZERO815 is still making the harnesses for arteon? Was also curious what connector pins 1 and 2 connect to.


1 and 2 run to to the control module for the signal of dynamic turns and iq light function


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

Copbait said:


> Yes and yes. PM me if you would like to purchase them. I didn't code the rear fog light on mine when I did the dynamic turn signals. I understand the safety benefit of a rear fog light but while driving in Europe especially in heavy traffic I always thought it looked weird when everyone had their rear fog light on. It sometimes made it hard to tell if they were applying their brakes or not.


For some reason I am unable to pm you. Don't know if I have to have 10 posts first? Is the harness you have from zero815? And do you know if it'll work with the IQ tails?


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

sdvolksGTi said:


> 1 and 2 run to to the control module for the signal of dynamic turns and iq light function


Ok cool. Did you have to run those all the way to the front of the vehicle?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cimpala774 said:


> Ok cool. Did you have to run those all the way to the front of the vehicle?


Nope those are the original ones, they just get reassigned in coding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Nope those are the original ones, they just get reassigned in coding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

sdvolksGTi said:


> 1 and 2 run to to the control module for the signal of dynamic turns and iq light function


So @sdvolksGTi I was looking at the factory wiring harness for the IQ/euro lights and it is amazing that you and @ZERO815 were able to get all the lights and ceremony lights to work by tying lights to each other and coding, without running more wires to the module 🤯 You guys are amazing!


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

@sdvolksGTi can send the link to the full wiring changes and coding for the facelift tail lights. I downloaded the one document, but it only shows the changes for the dynamic tails


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cimpala774 said:


> @sdvolksGTi can send the link to the full wiring changes and coding for the facelift tail lights. I downloaded the one document, but it only shows the changes for the dynamic tails


3H_NA_3H_ROW_FLDYN_I_C_V3.0.pdf


----------



## snypah (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone with an EU spec Arteon had any experience in upgrading from the standard lights to the IQ lights? we get dynamic turn-signals as standard on the original tail lights. Assuming the IQ lights will be plug and play and dynamic turn signals will not need coding again / wires run? 

Also any info on how to activate the IQ sequence signal on unlock? if this will require any additional cables.

Thanks


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

Finished the install and coding last night and I absolutely love them. Thanks again to @Copbait, @sdvolksGTi, and of course @ZERO815 for all the help! You guys totally rock!,😎


----------



## Jeff567 (3 mo ago)

Congrats! Welcome to our club.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Cimpala774 said:


> Finished the install and coding last night and I absolutely love them.


I sold my 2021 Arteon SEL R-Line to get the 2022 model. Before selling it, I removed the IQ lights and the harness and set the car back to its default coding.
Now I want to install the IQ lights on my '22 Arteon SEL R-Line. I had used the .PDF file from @ZERO815 to do the coding on my '21 Arteon.
Do you know if the coding is exactly the same for the '22 cars?


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

gemini_or said:


> I sold my 2021 Arteon SEL R-Line to get the 2022 model. Before selling it, I removed the IQ lights and the harness and set the car back to its default coding.
> Now I want to install the IQ lights on my '22 Arteon SEL R-Line. I had used the .PDF file from @ZERO815 to do the coding on my '21 Arteon.
> Do you know if the coding is exactly the same for the '22 cars?


Yep same coding worked perfectly


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Cimpala774 said:


> Yep same coding worked perfectly


Thank you, @Cimpala774 for the confirmation... now I have a project for this rainy weekend!


----------



## snypah (Feb 20, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> No start up sequence yet and in taillight parking light turned off when I put the outer ones on. Some issues to work out


Hey buddy, just wonderign if you can help, i have the same issue you mentioned in this post, after installing the outer lights the inner lights have turned off. The indicator signals, reverse etc still work in the inners. just no parking lights. appreciate your help


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Question for the group, what light panel did you guys order? 5G0 941 431 BE WZU is no longer is stock and my ‘21 doesn’t have front fogs, but I do want to run the rear fog light.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

snypah said:


> Hey buddy, just wonderign if you can help, i have the same issue you mentioned in this post, after installing the outer lights the inner lights have turned off. The indicator signals, reverse etc still work in the inners. just no parking lights. appreciate your help


"On the "old" lights the inner tail light parking lights are connected to Pin2 of the outer tail lights, because the outer tail shares its parking light internally from Pin4 to Pin2. My suggestion is to connect Pin2 and Pin4 at the outer tail light." ZERO815


----------



## Jbak (21 d ago)

Copbait said:


> Yes and yes. PM me if you would like to purchase them. I didn't code the rear fog light on mine when I did the dynamic turn signals. I understand the safety benefit of a rear fog light but while driving in Europe especially in heavy traffic I always thought it looked weird when everyone had their rear fog light on. It sometimes made it hard to tell if they were applying their brakes or not.


Love these, but if that again will require coding I might mess this up quickly


----------

